# Dave van Ronk



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeez.

I am not just a geezer, I'm an _old_ geezer. If not for noting a reference in in a novel - the third time reading it yet, I could have gone 'my whole life through' without hearing Dave van Ronk play and sing.

A copy of his CD "Going Back to Brooklyn' came yesterday, and I listened to it in the evening. Gollee.

Fine renditions of a few of his rags and blues and ballads - and then there is "Luang Prabang", and a 30 second, ah, comment called "The Whores of San Pedro.



I ordered a copy this morning of the CD of his last concert. Any other recommendations?


----------

